# Premium Connectivity with Premium Interior (SR+) in Europe



## Dash (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm puzzled.

Just got my SR+ with premium interior, and am missing all internet stuff like internet radio, sattelite maps and browser.
I can't find any option for an upgrade, not in the car and not in my account. 

So far no support person could tell me why, or that they could do anything about it.

So for all you SR owners, especially in Europe, do you have premium connectivity?

I'm dying with German standard car radio >.<


----------



## Blechdach (Jun 6, 2019)

SR+ has the "partial premium" interior, which lacks the "premium connectivity". At least it is like that in The Netherlands.

I checked the German Tesla site, it's the same there too.








There's no way to upgrade it yet. See: https://www.tesla.com/support/frequently-asked-questions-connectivity

Specifically:
_"Premium Connectivity will be available for purchase via the in-car touchscreen. Connectivity plans for Model 3 without Premium Interior will be announced later this year."_


----------



## Dash (Apr 6, 2017)

I saw that too, after I asked :innocent:

The thing is, I'm fairly certain, that at the time I ordered (first day SR was available here), I did that via mobile phone. And I'm sure at that time, I ordered premium interior because that is what I wanted, and there was nothing mentioned of any "partiality". I would have noticed. No mail content said "partial". Even when Tesla called me and went through my order, they confirmed "SR with premium interior". I got sceptical at no point and told everyone about internet radio, subwoofer and heated back seats. 

Then I had some kind of pure disappointment upon delivery.

I mean I can live with it, the car is great and there are things that I don't need in the premium package. But depriving me of good music is against the Tesla philosophy of maximum fun while driving. Feels unfair. I hope "later this year" translates to "very soon". 

And don't tell me that I can pair my phone. (I'm doing that of course.) Germany has inadequatly expensive mobile services. And fidgeting around with my phone while driving is stupid.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dash said:


> And I'm sure at that time, I ordered premium interior because that is what I wanted,


SR was never available with Premium Interior. here's an older thread discussing the differences between the different interior packages and what models they come on https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...remium-upgrade-pup-vs-standard-features.5167/


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Being able to purchase the PI upgrades should be slam dunk easy. 
I’m sure there are many of us SR and SR+ owners that want a few extra goodies like Premium Connectivity, heated rear seats, etc.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

you have 7 days to return it?


----------

